# Orchidwiz on Mac



## RodN (Mar 28, 2016)

Does anyone here successfully run Orchidwiz on a Mac Computer?


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 28, 2016)

It would run if you had Windows on a Mac. Unfortunately.


----------

